# Brand new cyclist: Turning scares the crap out of me



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Hey, all. This is my first post here!

I bought my first real bike a couple of weeks ago, a 2011 Felt F5. I love riding it, I love the experience of being on it, but I think the thing that makes me afraid to actually go ride is the idea of turning. It sounds simple enough, and of course I figured it wouldn't be a problem, but actually doing it is scary.

Riding in a relatively straight line is okay. Of course, that isn't always easy because my fitness level isn't perfect (23 years old, relatively skinny guy, no strength or core whatsoever), but I'm working on that. The problem comes when I need to turn, even if it's a super wide berth around a series of still cars in a parking lot. I can't help but feel like my bike will lose traction on the tires and slip out beneath me. These aren't exactly hairpin turns, so I haven't been leaning, but I don't know how to coach myself to do that.

One thing I've learned to do is approach the turn and pedal into it, but it really only works on REALLY wide turns, and only if I'm planning for them.

The last time I rode a bike, I was 11 or 12 years old, so I'm also trying to get used to the idea of the stem. It's weird not turning on a dime using the actual axis the wheel is on.

Any pointers? It's rather embarrassing, but I don't want something as silly as this keeping me from riding.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

It will take a bit of time and practice until you're comfortable and realize how far you can lean without issue.

First, stop pedaling when you turn. If you are turning right, put your left pedal down and keep your weight on it. (Left turns will have your right pedal lower.) If you are moving slowly you will need to turn your handlebar to make the turn. If you are moving fast(ish) lean your bike into the turn. The quicker you are traveling the less input you need from the handlebar. Practice turning in an area that is safe, with little or no vehicular traffic.

On dry pavement your tires have good traction when you lean. Be careful if there is sand, gravel, or oil in a turn. When it rains be particularly careful on the "white stripes" at intersections, man hole covers, and oily patches - otherwise traction usually is okay in the rain too. Again practice leaning into turns until you are comfortable - the faster you are moving the more you can lean. (And you don't need to lean too far to make turns.)


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Jarate said:


> Any pointers? It's rather embarrassing, but I don't want something as silly as this keeping me from riding.


Two ideas -

Watch the decents on the Giro De Italia. See where the motorcyles have trouble keeping ahead of the bikes in the turns? You're not going to wildly flipping into the weeds at 10mph.

Turning should feel natural to the point where no conscoius thought or effort is needed. That you're having this level of difficulty isn't necessarily normal, and i'd question your fit on the bike. Perhaps have someone knowledgable check you while riding.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

laffeaux said:


> Be careful if there is sand, gravel, or oil in a turn.


And intersections are the most likely yet worst time to find at least the first two of those. That's probably the best reason to slow down when going around a corner, even if you can handle the bike at whatever speed that way. Hard to see sand/gravel on some roads until you're just about on top of it. 

Take it easy, keep at it and consciously practice this - it'll probably help your overall comfort level on the bike.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Go find a business park, a church, or a school that has a large, empty parking lot. That way you won't have to worry about traffic or anything else, and you can concentrate on riding. Ride around the lot making lots of sweeping turns. Work yourself up to tighter and tighter turns. Eventually you'll develop a feel for them.

It takes real trust to lean way over into a turn. But it's something you have to learn if you want to ride fast. You don't have to ride fast, but it's a lot more fun.

On clean, dry pavement, you would be amazed at how far you can lean over while at speed. Just keep your inside pedal up, so it doesn't contact the ground.


----------



## Xcelerate (Mar 23, 2011)

It could be the new bike that is making him feel awkward.

Riding around campus on my MTB, turns were pretty 2nd nature. I'd make a sharp 90 degree turn at like 25 mph into a lane full of traffic with that thing (stupid, I know). Although it was kind of fun to see how close to the ground I could get...

With my CAAD though, I am a lot more hesitant turning and I slow down to like 10 mph, just because of the different feel to it. I think it just takes time to get used to that.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

Practice in an empty, or uncrowded parking lot, with no traffic to deal with. Try doing figure 8's - start real wide, and go tighter as you feel more confident. Bike tires have plenty of traction, so it's unlikely for a wheel to slide out absent hitting sand, gravel or a wet area.


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for the fantastic tidbits and advice, everyone. I think you're all right, and that it's probably just me not being used to the bike or cycling in general. I'll head out to an empty parking lot tonight and just do tight circles and figure-8s (faster and faster) until my head spins.



icsloppl said:


> Turning should feel natural to the point where no conscoius thought or effort is needed. That you're having this level of difficulty isn't necessarily normal, and i'd question your fit on the bike. Perhaps have someone knowledgable check you while riding.


While I appreciate the suggestion, please keep in mind that I'm as new of a cyclist as you can get. The last time I rode a bike was on my Huffy when I was in junior high, jumping off curbs and doing wheelies with my friends.

I went to a bike shop, asking for advice on how to get started in cycling, and they measured me up, gave me oodles of advice and answered all of my questions for two hours past closing time. We ended up ordering my size Felt F5 (51cm), and when it arrived, they took a lot of time to nail the fit. They even coached me through learning how to use clipless pedals.

I consider myself quite fortunate to have the awesome LBS that people can only dream of. Now I just need to develop my riding skills.


----------



## duel_jono (May 18, 2011)

one tip someone once gave me was to look where you want to go when cornering, if you are looking at where you want to go, then you will usually end up there.
I found this worked for me


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Jarate said:


> Thanks for the fantastic tidbits and advice, everyone. I think you're all right, and that it's probably just me not being used to the bike or cycling in general. I'll head out to an empty parking lot tonight and just do tight circles and figure-8s (faster and faster) until my head spins.
> 
> 
> While I appreciate the suggestion, please keep in mind that I'm as new of a cyclist as you can get. The last time I rode a bike was on my Huffy when I was in junior high, jumping off curbs and doing wheelies with my friends.
> ...


So...... you have clipless pedals, but you're afraid to turn? Is today opposites day?

I second the 'figure-8s-in-the-parking-lot' thing.


----------



## GeekSquad (May 14, 2011)

duel_jono said:


> one tip someone once gave me was to look where you want to go when cornering, if you are looking at where you want to go, then you will usually end up there.
> I found this worked for me


I'd agree with that. I do that on my motorbike (after a quick browse to check the corner surface for sand, blemishes, etc) and also when I'm driving. Your subconscious will help you negotiate the turn. If you watch a pro-driver or rider they'll be looking through the corner.


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

duel_jono said:


> one tip someone once gave me was to look where you want to go when cornering, if you are looking at where you want to go, then you will usually end up there.
> I found this worked for me


I was going to mention this as well. I think its called picking a line or something like that. If you are looking at where you want to end up, then you won't be as concerned with other things, like your bike sliding out from under you.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

picking a line is different than 'looking thru a corner'. you have to know how to pick a line before you can look thru a turn. i think that picking a line is something the OP doesn't need to worry about right now, but looking thru a turn should really help him. he can worry about fine-tuning his lines later, once he figures out he has more traction than he should ever worry about.


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the amazing advice, guys. I went for a short ride this morning (just a two mile commute across the base to get some food), and I practiced looking through the turn. I'm far from perfect, but that definitely gave me a leg up. I noticed that I'd lean over a lot more when I was focused on my destination and not on the turn itself. If I looked down at my front wheel, I would suddenly think I'm losing my balance.

So, that's step one, now to keep practicing.  Late tonight I'm going to go find an empty, well-lit parking lot and do some tight circles and figure-8s. I'm really learning where my center of gravity is and how the bike relates to it, and that gives me oodles of confidence.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Get your butt back in the saddle and keep the pedal on the leaning side up. Watch the pedals on the descent portion of this video....


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Hooben said:


> Get your butt back in the saddle and keep the pedal on the leaning side up. Watch the pedals on the descent portion of this video....


the better way to say that would be "don't push too far back on the saddle as you'll take weight off the front end of the bike. keep your weight centered, weight the outside pedal, elbows bent, and look ahead through the corner"


----------



## V3T (May 19, 2011)

Hooben said:


> Get your butt back in the saddle and keep the pedal on the leaning side up. Watch the pedals on the descent portion of this video....


Great video, thanks for sharing...

:14:


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I think that video and the accompanying advice is a bit too advanced for the OP. 

Since you mentioned clipless, I just want to make sure you either are not using the clipless when practicing the turns or are good at clipping out. 

Also, when turning at very low speed (5 mph or so), turn the bars but when you are practicing leaning (which I suspect is the area giving your the problem) for a turn, do it with your hips, not your arms. You should be able to lean the bike and bring it bakc upright with your arms just resting on the hoods with very little pressure.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Consider changing your tires to 25's


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

When entering a corner scan the road surface for debris, gravel, bumps, etc. Put ALL your weight on the outside pedal. Try to break it off. Slightly push forward on the side of the bar in the direction you want to turn. No, that last sentence insn't a typo. If you want to turn left push gently forward on the left bar. It's easy to remember. Push left to go left, push right to go right. Most important of all *DO NOT LOOK WHERE YOU'RE GOING! EVER! * Always look where you *want* to go. It's not enough to look with your eyes; you MUST turn your head. When you look at a spot your natural eye-hand coordination will take you directly to that spot. That's why it's so important to look where you want to go. This is surprisingly hard to do on a 2 wheeled vehicle. It feels very natural in a car, but not on a bike. If you're going into a high speed corner that has a guard rail & you look at the guard rail...guess what? If you avoid hitting the guard rail you will have been very fortunate. Remember; don't look where you're going. Turn your head, not just your eyes, and look down the road where you want to go.


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice, guys.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2011)

I recommend practicing slow-speed turning in your drive-way. Practice left and right turns and figures-8s. Work up to turning circles in a parking space. This will develop your turning skills.

Also do some research on "counter-steering."


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

acanfield said:


> I recommend practicing slow-speed turning in your drive-way. Practice left and right turns and figures-8s. Work up to turning circles in a parking space. This will develop your turning skills.
> 
> Also do some research on "counter-steering."


Waste of time, IMHO. Turning at very low speeds has almost nothing in common with the way you do it at speed. Turning at speed does involve counter-steering, but that's not something you do consciously. It's automatic when you learn to turn. 

Just practice, looking ahead and distributing weight as other posters have advised. You'll get smoother in time.

On good dry pavement, a road bike with good tires can be leaned to an astonishing degree in a fast turn. If you're inexperienced, it can freak you out to look down at the wheels. Look through the turn at where you want to go, and it'll start to become natural.


----------



## Snowonder (Jun 24, 2010)

You don't say where you live. If there is an REI store nearby, they usually have Introduction to Road Bikign classes where they show you basic skills in a parking lot and then go out for a ride. (Look at REI.com for Outdoor Schoool). It will be good information. Other locasl bike shops or biking clubs may have similar programs or just go on a low level group ride and ask lots of questions to those who are more experienced. Then practice.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Waste of time, IMHO. Turning at very low speeds has almost nothing in common with the way you do it at speed. Turning at speed does involve counter-steering, but that's not something you do consciously. It's automatic when you learn to turn.
> l.


Since he said he was scared of turning, it makes sense to practice. Slow-speed high-angle steering teaches you where the fall-over points are at high steering angles.

Another drill that can help is to ride down the street and actively swerve. Think riding "S's" or serpentine down the road. This will quickly show you what the bike feels like with steering input. A full turn is simply continuing the turn without straightening. 

This is also helpful if you are trying to learn how to ride aerobars. Assuming you want to ride in a straight line.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

GeekSquad said:


> I'd agree with that. I do that on my motorbike (after a quick browse to check the corner surface for sand, blemishes, etc) and also when I'm driving. Your subconscious will help you negotiate the turn. If you watch a pro-driver or rider they'll be looking through the corner.


This.

Also make sure you're not turning into any ledges or debris, or making a right turn over a recessed curb, use common sense. Pick a good line.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

acanfield said:


> *Since he said he was scared of turning, it makes sense to practice. * Slow-speed high-angle steering teaches you where the fall-over points are at high steering angles.
> 
> Another drill that can help is to ride down the street and actively swerve. Think riding "S's" or serpentine down the road. This will quickly show you what the bike feels like with steering input. A full turn is simply continuing the turn without straightening.
> 
> This is also helpful if you are trying to learn how to ride aerobars. Assuming you want to ride in a straight line.


It makes sense to practice the skill you're having trouble with, but I still say turning at very low speeds (which involves large fork deflections in the direction of the turn, rather than counter-steer and lean) teaches you almost nothing about turning at high speed. I don't know what "fall-pver points" are, but I don't think they're the limiters in high-speed turns -- g-force and lean angle are.

Your other suggested drills are good suggestions.


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

have you considered a Skuut?

srsly though, I would think riding straight with no confidence in turning would be scarier.


----------



## ProdigalCyclist (May 3, 2011)

@ Jarate

Don't feel like a pilgram with your fear of corners. That is VERY common with people who are new to the bike... or even with people who are getting back on the bike after a long absence.

I was a Cat 2 racer and I even spent some time at the Olympic Training Center in my youth but after 15+ years away from the bike... I recently started riding again. And I must admit it's been a humbling experience. I'm not deathly afraid or anything but I find myself even over thinking turning a 90 degree corner on the way out of my own neighborhood.

Being confident in turns will come with time and experience. And just like everything else practice makes perfect. I'm even going to start incorperating a "practice criterium" in my training program. I've found a housing development that has stalled where the lots have been cleared but no building has begun, but the streets have been completed, and I'll be doing my interval training there until I feel my cornering has become more second nature. (that's a uggestion... the parking lot idea is a good one as well)


----------



## Jarate (May 20, 2011)

You guys are supremely helpful. I appreciate it all, and I'm doing the drills you all mentioned. It's helping quite a bit. The only thing that sucks is when there's a really slight bit of loose gravel or sand on the parking lot, I still tense up and worry that my bike is going to slip on it. :\


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

Another option is to find a group ride. Ask at the area LBS for groups that will help you learn to ride. Don't be afraid to ask. Some people are jerks, but many are willing to teach -- esp the basics. 

Example: Due to a rather large crash in front of me last night (group ride), I ended up with a 5 others from a much slower group. We had higher winds last night, so I pulled into the wind for them. With the crosswinds, I spent the time teaching them how to echelon and rotate. very easy ride for me, but I enjoyed helping them discover skill. 

I've also taken people scared of turning to a parking lot. Just practice turning. As slow as you can, as fast as you can, etc. Worst that can happen is you run over the white line. 

your gravel comment: That comes with practice as well. We all still stress at sand and gravel. Just don't tense up!


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

Jarate said:


> You guys are supremely helpful. I appreciate it all, and I'm doing the drills you all mentioned. It's helping quite a bit. The only thing that sucks is when there's a really slight bit of loose gravel or sand on the parking lot, I still tense up and worry that my bike is going to slip on it. :\


That's normal. With time you'll realize how fast (or slow) you need to go to make turns when road conditions are poor. It gets easier with time.


----------

